# Heads up ... NCT from April 2010 on requires E Mark on tyres!



## bobalong (8 Apr 2010)

HI Guys,

Just a heads up - this was on Mr Joe Duffys show today ( 8/3/2010 ). I would say we will be hearing more about this.

As of APRIL 2010 the NCT now requires you have an E Mark on all your tyres including the spare. If you do not have this it is an automatic fail. You will have about a month to go get a whole new set of tyres - about €300 or more depending on your motor.

Their are other new requirements also, but I would say this one is going to cost alot of people a good bit of cash.

On Duffy this woman was on who failed due to this yesterday ( I think ). She had bought 4 new tyres in March from a main Nissan Dealer. She has gone back to them, but they are claiming they did not know of this new requirement.

I heard about this about two months back in a newspaper. I do not think this E Mark thing was flagged for very long in a very public way? I reckon their should have been at least a year notice before they brought this in. 

Another question - If these tyres aren’t legal, why are they being sold here by what seems like a good few garages??

[broken link removed]

Bobalong


----------



## ajapale (8 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Bobalong!


----------



## pudds (8 Apr 2010)

short lead in allright and very unfair.  Anyone know if Advance Tyres have been selling the E  mark tyres as norm?


----------



## z107 (8 Apr 2010)

> E-mark All tires sold for road use in Europe after July 1997 must carry an E-mark.


[broken link removed])


----------



## ajapale (8 Apr 2010)

from that wiki entry:

*E-mark* All tires sold for road use in Europe after July 1997 must  carry an E-mark. The mark itself is either an upper case "E" or lower  case "e" - followed by a number in a circle or rectangle, followed by a  further number. An (upper case) "E" indicates that the tire is certified  to comply with the dimensional, performance and marking requirements of  ECE regulation 30. A (lower case) "e" indicates that the tire is  certified to comply with the dimensional, performance and marking  requirements of Directive 92/23/EEC. The number in the circle or  rectangle denotes the country code of the government that granted the  type approval. The last number outside the circle or rectangle is the  number of the type approval certificate issued for that particular tire  size and type.


----------



## roker (10 Apr 2010)

What exactly do we look for on the tyre? mine has a "E4" in a small circle, is that it?


----------



## MaryBe (10 Apr 2010)

In addition to the above, I have been told that the NCT is now an *annual* test from April 1st.  Does anyone know if this is true.  Money, money, money.....


----------



## gianni (10 Apr 2010)

MaryBM said:


> In addition to the above, I have been told that the NCT is now an *annual* test from April 1st.  Does anyone know if this is true.  Money, money, money.....



No mention of a change to annual testing on the website FAQ's...


_*19. What additional items                                  will be introduced to the NCT from  April 2010?*
An additional 7 inspection items will be added to the NCT from April, these include:                                  Clarity of windscreen and front side windows, Vehicle exhaust noise, Rear fog lamp,                                  Reverse lamp, Rear registration plate lamp, Tyres and Malfunction indicators for                                  Airbags, ESC and ABS.
 [broken link removed]_


----------



## mathepac (10 Apr 2010)

MaryBM said:


> ...  I have been told that the NCT is now an *annual* test from April 1st. ...


Yes for cars >10 years old.


----------



## bobalong (10 Apr 2010)

http://www.motorcheck.ie/blog/new-nct-rules-2010/

This should clear up all the other new rules.

Re this greater than 10 years:

"At present two thirds of cars aged 10 years and older presented for a test do not pass first time. These older vehicles are more likely to be involved in a collision. Almost half (47%) of collisions that occurred in 2007 involved vehicles that were 9 years old or more.  *From 1 June 2011 annual testing of cars over 10 years old will commence.*  Cars over 10 years old will be issued an annual certificate after this date."

Bobalong


----------



## foxylady (14 Apr 2010)

*tyres*

has anyone without the emark passed the nct since this was brough in and if not is there a fee for the restest


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Apr 2010)

bobalong said:


> http://www.motorcheck.ie/blog/new-nct-rules-2010/
> 
> This should clear up all the other new rules.
> 
> ...


 
I wonder whats the chicken and egg here. I'm guessing that a lot of new drivers, buy cheap cars to start out on. Older cars are usually the cheapest ones. Also how many of these collisions were caused by NCT failure items? Because its mainly driver error, then its got nothing to do with the age of the car.


----------



## foxylady (14 Apr 2010)

*money racket*

I have heard of cars blowing up some weeks after their nct - so doesnt really say a lot about these tests if this happened


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Apr 2010)

Engines break. Thats a completely different issue.


----------



## bobalong (14 Apr 2010)

Something that is inexplicable to me is if your NCT cert is out of date - technically even by a day - and you get a Garda who is completely by the book stopping you - you will get 5 POINTS for out of date NCT cert.

I mean - their are far more dangerous Points items where you get 2/3 points. Guy on radio said if you drove up a one way street the wrong way DRUNK you would get less points.

Dempsey was on Matt Cooper yesterday ( 13/04/2010 ) - he was asked to address this 5 point thing. His limp excuse -  any car on the road with a cert that is out of date is not roadworthy and a danger to others. HUHHHH???? Getting an NCT cert does not necessarily magically bestow your car with tip top health does it? Conversely a car can be in perfect nick without an NCT Cert on it.

This over 10 years old / NCT every year was also addressed. Theirs a back log as is, imagine what it will be like once 10 yr old cars or older need to do a yearly test. Of course again he stated the exact line:

_Almost half (47%) of collisions that occurred in 2007 involved vehicles that were 9 years old or more_

Two problems with this statement:

1. the word INVOLVED and not CAUSED
2. I would imagine that a majority of cars on the road OR a sizeable minority are still 10 years or older. If so statistically of course they are going to be more involved in collisions?

Oh and what about cars that are 9 years and 11 months old? Are these cars in perfect nick and some how a month or so later they become a danger on the roads??

Then their is this part of the statement:

_At present two thirds of cars aged 10 years and older presented for a test do not pass first time._

Mmmm ... it just says do not pass first time. What are they failing on? Serious failures only? Faults only relevant to 10 year old cars? OR are they failed on the same spread of NCT faults that all other cars greater or less than 10 years old are failed on?

Who ever worded that statement above is a true word smith  - vagueness well suited to a minister thats even vaguer ...

Bobalong


----------



## ajapale (12 Sep 2010)

bobalong said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Just a heads up - this was on Mr Joe Duffys show today ( 8/3/2010 ). I would say we will be hearing more about this.
> 
> ...



OT posts deleted and posts about NCT notification split off.


----------

